# Umcka cold care



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

So I have this homeopathic stuff called Umcka Cold Care that I've never heard of but someone gave me. I'm sick of colds and am getting a little desperte. The active ingredient is Pelargonium siboides, and I have no idea what that is.
Anyone have any clue if this is OK?


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

????


----------



## tootpapa (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, I live in Germany....here it is called Umkalaboo (spelling?). It is a plant-based remedy that thins mucous secretions, strengthens the immune system, and kills the bad bacteria in the throat.

I am sure that there is a small amount of alcohol in the remedy....perhaps 12%. You will have to look on the bottle. Is it in drop form?


----------



## marisa724 (Oct 31, 2003)

Looking in Nursing Mother's Herbal --

_Pelargonium sedoides_ is not in here, but _Pelargonium graveolens_ is. They seem to be names for species of geranium (NMH has it listed under Rose Geranium).

It has a safety rating of A (no contraindications) and may even be a galactogogue.

If it's the syrup, their website says it's 99% alcohol free too.


----------



## monocyte (Jun 17, 2004)

We all have been taking it here - DS is 2.5, still nursing, and our pedi (MD) recommended it for him, so if its ok for him, its good for me as well. Since he is younger than the recommended age, we cut the dose to 1/2 teaspoon 3 times a day.

Its a 1x tincture of Pelargonium sidoides root - and is working incredibly to help lessen his cough/cold that he has had for over a week now. I was convinced he had pneumonia the way he coughed. It also comes in different flavors - and the cherry syrup is soo good, DS would drink the bottle if I let him.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

THANKS to all three of you! I should get that book. I will have to ask my ped if I can give it to my older son, too. Going to take my drops now. I hope it helps at least a little bit.


----------

